

Best open-source visualization frameworks? - tommaxwell

I&#x27;m building a Rails app and would like to visualize the size of a users folders based on how many files are inside of them. I&#x27;m considering giving D3.js a try, but am not sure if I can have it dynamically update as files are added to each folder. I&#x27;d like to be able to input my JSON data (which is something D3 does do).<p>Unless D3.js is the best choice, any other good alternatives?
======
boothead
d3.js hands down. You absolutely can update in d3 stuff in real time, all you
do is create a transition and re-bind the updated data. I've previously built
the front end to a trading system that streams events to the browser and
updates a d3 visualization over a websocket, and once you get your head around
how d3 does things it's the perfect tool for this kind of thing.

Here's a tutorial that looks quite good: [http://blog.visual.ly/creating-
animations-and-transitions-wi...](http://blog.visual.ly/creating-animations-
and-transitions-with-d3-js/)

~~~
jmandzik
Seconded. It's got a learning curve, but its hands down the most well thought
out library I've used. It's actively maintained by Mike Bostock, a thought
leader in this space.

------
seppevs
Maybe processing.js?

